# Hydration and Chemotherapy



## jubie (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if you need to put a modifier on hydration codes 96360 or 96361 when hydration is given with/on same day as chemotherapy?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Mar 2, 2009)

We use modifer 59.


----------

